# Giant African Land Snail advice wanted please



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I have acquired 7 rather large GALS, the previous owner told us that when she rehomed them they were in a bit of a state, basically their shells were falling apart, splitting, flaking and some having holes in them. She seems to have done a good job in turning them around, but told us there is still quite a bot of work to do on them. Firstly, they didn't seem to have any cuttlefish in with them so were only getting calcium from certain foods they were eating.

What I really want to know is is there anything I can do to speed up their recovery? As you can see in this pic, one of the shells is pretty rough, has obviously lost a few layers and is in major need of repair. 



Is there something I should put on the shell to help strengthen it at all?

Also could anyone tell me what species of GALS these are? I can't seem to find ones like the second pic below with the white end of the shell? Didn't know if this was maybe to do with the fact they weren't looked after properly. I just thought they were _Achatina fulica_...





Thanks for any help x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pm mustlovesnails


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Pm mustlovesnails


Thanks Selina, I've just pm'd them.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

I think they maybe a. reticulata judgeing from the shell markings but I am not an expert, I just have alot!!

The only real way to help damaged shells is with the calcium, so cuttlefish is a must. You may be able to get a 'snail food' that will have supplements in it, these are available on certain websites, Ebay etc..

The biggest worry will be moisture, as the shell helps them to keep the moisture inside and with holes this will not be possible so keep an eye on the 'wetness' of the enclosure and good luck.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

They do look like Achatina to me but i'm no real expert on other species tbh.
I regularly feed mine on butternut squash and that seems to keeps their shells in excellent
condition, as well as leaving cuttlefish bone in obviously.
I'd recommend any veg high in calcium should help alot: watercress 12% calcium, Curly Kale (14%), 
Dandelion Greens (10%), Turnip Greens (10%), Arugula (6%), and Collards (5%).

My snails also enjoy fish flakes which can be a good source of minerals and vitamins etc.
and can be good fun too feed them by hand.


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info so far, I've run out first this morning and got cuttlefish for them as the shops were already shut yesterday when we got them. They all seem pretty healthy and all moving round and munching their food so hopefully with the right diet and calcium they will all be in better condition. x


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Nattie08 said:


> Thanks for the info so far, I've run out first this morning and got cuttlefish for them as the shops were already shut yesterday when we got them. They all seem pretty healthy and all moving round and munching their food so hopefully with the right diet and calcium they will all be in better condition. x



Yeah they are pretty resilient and will fully recover eventually, it just takes a little time.
Probably goes with out saying but try to house them where they can't fall very far or 
onto any hard bowls etc. as the shells will be quite weak whilst in the process of repairing.


----------

